# Post Your Bloom Dates - 2009



## Pangerban (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't know what is blooming this time of the year,.... but the bees were sure bringin in the pollen today. Maybe a local weed of some sort?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

walking bird;367551The leaves are rounded said:


> Maybe Eucalyptus polyanthemos
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...result&cd=1&q=eucalyptus+polyanthemos&spell=1


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

camellia
4 bees on 1 flower, should have gotten a photo


----------



## Jim Ray (Dec 7, 2008)

This is great. Just what I have been looking for. I'll contribute.


----------



## aszalan (Sep 16, 2007)

Maple, Acer spp.
1-22-09
72701

noticed bees bringing in light yellow pollen today, 67 degrees.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*Wild Mustard CA*

The mustard is blooming like crazy.

94519


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*central valley calif*

Early nectarines are opening. Pussywillow humming with bees.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

you folks include zipcodes so I can collect this data

http://www.drobbins.net/bee's/blooms.html

Dave


----------



## Beaver Dam (May 27, 2008)

Iv'e tried to pull info up on the site but it all seems to be out dated. I would have thought that reports would have been comming in by this time of year.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I just collect the info folks post here
If folks don't post it, I can't add it to the database
what do you mean by outdated, you see stuff from last year, right?
what's blooming at your house?

Dave


----------



## Beaver Dam (May 27, 2008)

I see nothing blooming here in the Azle area N.W. of Ft Worth. I just would have thought that info would have been coming in from futher south. I'm so looking forward to my 2nd year of bee keeping I'm just in a hurry for spring. How can you tell this years stuff from last years??


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

click on the little markers and a window will pop up telling you the date. on some of them there is also a link to a popup window with some comments

Dave


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

2-7-09 zip 38871 Elms, Maples, Red Hawthorn beginning to bloom. Almost 70 today and expected to stay warm for the next few days.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*ornimental peach 94519*

ornimental peach starting to bloom.


----------



## aszalan (Sep 16, 2007)

dandelion
72704
2-8-09
very warm today, 70 degrees


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*Almond 94519*

The almonds are in bloom here.


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Noticed first blooms on Henbit today. 38871.


----------



## cdowdy (Mar 12, 2008)

Bee Activity here today. Lots of pollen being brought in (Gray with a green tint) Was not able to find what it came off of Here in Northen, Central, TN with temp. at 72 degrees and sunny all day. Sure better then the below freezing point and high two to three degrees above freezing for the last week. Had one hive die
with a gal or so of dead bees. No Honey, Rest of them doing fine so far. Bees happy I”m happy, saw young brood with very few capped. Today. On 8 Feb 09. C dowdy.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

cdowdy,

no good without a zipcode

Dave


----------



## cdowdy (Mar 12, 2008)

cdowdy said:


> Bee Activity here today. Lots of pollen being brought in (Gray with a green tint) Was not able to find what it came off of Here in Northen, Central, TN with temp. at 72 degrees and sunny all day. Sure better then the below freezing point and high two to three degrees above freezing for the last week. Had one hive die
> with a gal or so of dead bees. No Honey, Rest of them doing fine so far. Bees happy I”m happy, saw young brood with very few capped. Today. On 8 Feb 09. C dowdy.


 Sorry I forgot to add my Zip 38549 TN


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

cdowdy,

since your post doesn't mention a specific bloom I'll enter it as "other" in the database, will do it next time I'm at my regular PC
weather sure was nice today wasn't it?
thanks for the data
Dave


----------



## aszalan (Sep 16, 2007)

daffodils
72704
2-9-09


----------



## B&N Bees (Apr 23, 2005)

Noticed bees bringing in pollen 02.07.2009, but I'm not sure of the source, possibly Camillia bushes. zip 28334


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

huajilla (wa-he-ya) first bloom spotted feb 9, 2009 zip 77845.


----------



## leafcutter (Mar 16, 2006)

Eucalyptus globulus (********) 11/22/08 (94589). 
Eucalyptus sideroxylon (red iron bark) 12/15/08 (94589)
Rosemary never fully stops blooming, but real surge started 12/20/08 (94706)
Acacia 1/20/09 (94618)
ornamental plum 1/29/09 (94706)

globulus is strange. huge stands of it exist. in a many acre patch, there will be one or two trees in bloom at all times december to may, but they never bloom in synch.


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

ok here we go guys...http://texastreeplanting.tamu.edu/Display_Onetree.aspx?tid=70

Just starting to open up.
Red Bud trees, and this tree Carolina Laurelcherry tree. This are first bloom.
2-11-09 zip 77302


----------



## B&N Bees (Apr 23, 2005)

02/12/09 - Pear
02/13/09 - Blueberry

NC 28334


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Daffodills
Some yellow flowers on a bush that have blooms all up and down each branch.
*Some bushes with white flowers (smell nice) in the woods:* Lonicera fragrantissima
_Common Names:_ winter honeysuckle, bush honeysuckle

Lots of maples are blooming.

My bees are steadily bringing in pollen. 

Just put MegaBee patties on the hives the first of last week. Hope they will feed on them too!

Murfreesboro, TN 37130


----------



## Jim Ray (Dec 7, 2008)

Quince, Panhandle of Texas, 79015


----------



## Docking (Mar 13, 2008)

Plums, Russellville, Al 35653


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have peach trees, lemons, Anna apples, and plums blooming at the moment. I think the elms are going, too.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

summer, a zip code is needed.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*Plum 94519*

Plum 94519


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Wild Plums,, 2-15-09 38871


----------



## BuzzyBee (May 28, 2008)

*67445*

Chinese elm, crocus and snowdrops


----------



## alexcc1 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Peaches Blooming*

Observed 21 Feb 2009

Zip Code 71105-2108

Today was the day that the first Peach blossom opened in my yard. 100% certain


----------



## okiequeenbee (Jul 8, 2008)

daffodils
elm
74032
2-21-09


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Don't know the name of the tree but they get quite large, have red buds and have tons of very small green berries in the summer time. Then the seeds come up everywhere in the flower beds.

Henbit is starting to open.

Yard weeds with white blooms.

Strange but I have a lot of bees that are crawling all over some green weed ground cover that has very small leaves and very small white flowers. Currently they are not blooming. But the bees are crawling all over the stuff and sticking their heads down in it as if they are looking for something specific.

M'boro, TN 37130


----------



## rw3212 (Apr 8, 2008)

*In bloom*

I have seen several assorted shrubs in bloom over the last couple week. I don't know scientific names, but mother-in-law calls a couple of them "yellow-bell" and "wild plum". 

Also my beeyard lady said that elm and ceder were in bloom. 

Do ceders bloom ? I've never noticed it.

Auburn Ga 30011


----------



## BuzzyBee (May 28, 2008)

*67445*

Silver maple, sugar maple


----------



## rw3212 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Blooms*

Bradford Pears 2/24/09

Auburn, Ga 30011


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

*Past week and a half*

72012

16 Feb first dandelion bloom 

and right next to it

16 Feb first white clover bloom

21 Feb first henbit plants in backyard bloomed

25 Feb maple tree across street bloomed

These are the first of these I've seen this year. There are other maples waiting to pop their blooms, but I don't know the types.


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

As I mentioned several days ago the winter honeysuckle is blooming. Yesterday it was a chilly/damp 55. Today the high will be almost 70 and sunny. Feels like a beautiful spring morning. Anyway I looked at the honeysuckle bushes yesterday and saw some bees foraging on them. This morning there was a lot more bees on them. A couple with large pollen sacks.

Saw a few bushes across the street and they too had bees. I am sure that at least 90% of the bees are from my hives as I have 4 hives an my neighbor has one. My swarm hive from last year are very dark bees and easy to distinguish from the others. Saw some of them on the bushes too!

Don't know if these bushes have any nectar but I would have to think they do. They are very pungent sweet smelling flowers. Their odor reminds me of gardenias. The blooms are very small and the bees can get completely into them.

Best thing about these bushes is that they are full of unopened blooms and new buds to open later.

Also noticed that the weeping willow next door is budding out. Anyone know if the flowers on weeping willows have good nectar or pollen? 

M'boro, TN 37130


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

38871........ Spring Beauties ... Bradford Pears beginning,,


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Small blue flowers/weeds in yard. 
Creeping Vinca
Crocus
Japanese Iris

37130


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

*Hornbeam pollen*

Hornbeam-
I 1st noticed the catkins about 2 weeks ago and i've seen bees bringing in the yellow/olive pollen that looks like the same colour about a week ago on a slightly warm day.

so probably enter the 1st sighting date as Feb. 15

Heather-
I have a few heathers in my yard that i bought from home depot last year. they've been blooming for at least 3 weeks, but i just noticed the 1st bee visiting the flowers yesterday. 

zip code 23111


----------



## Daddy's Girl (May 5, 2008)

Red Maple in the Eastern Panhandle of WV, Valentine's Day (ongoing).


----------



## Beaver Dam (May 27, 2008)

Wild plum, Red bud in bloom in 76020 Azle Texas 11 miles NW of Ft Worth


----------



## Ronnie Elliott (Mar 24, 2004)

Leon County; Oakwood, TX 75855, On February 13, at Lake Stanmire the wild plum trees were in mid bloom


----------



## Ronnie Elliott (Mar 24, 2004)

Anderson County; Palestine, TX 75801 The wild plum trees or in full bloom, along with pear, red bud trees and a lot more. The forecast for tonights low is 28 degrees, and tomorrow night, 30-degrees.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

72012

26 Feb 09 - Bradford Pears (no bees)
Plum trees
Pear Trees (real ones)


27 Feb - Tulip Trees


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*freestone Peach 94519*

Peaches starting to bloom. 94519


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

37130

Plum


----------



## Show-me (Aug 3, 2007)

63438

Soft Maple budding very well and Pussy Willlow breaking out.


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

*37130*

Spirea


----------



## aszalan (Sep 16, 2007)

bradford pear
crab apple

72701
3/6/09


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*94519*

lupine
wild radish


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

*37130*

Trees with pink flowers. Think they are ornamentals. See them around town


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

38871.. Redbuds,, Peaches,,


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

*37130*

Bradford pears

White japanese magnolias (full bloom)
Purple japanese magnolias (opening - should be in full bloom soon)

Patio peach
Alberta peach (some blooms open)
Georgia Bell peach (some blooms open)


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

*10546*

Crocus

3-8

Millwood/Ossining NY area


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

*37130*

Creeping Phlox
Dandelions
Flowering Quince (Red)


----------



## rw3212 (Apr 8, 2008)

*spring time*

dandelions today 3-9-09 30011


----------



## aszalan (Sep 16, 2007)

henbit
72704
3/2/09


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

77964

Mesquite, Huisatche (weesatch), Bois d'Arc, (Bow dark, osage orange), Pears, Lemons, Peaches, Bluebonnets, Indian Paintbrush, Thistles, Redbud, all in full gear.

3-8-09


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Blue Bonnets are in full bloom! 3/10/09 75119


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

*Siberian Squills*

a few opened a week ago, many more now and yesterday i saw a bee loaded up with BLUE pollen from them.


zip 23111


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

Silver maples are blooming in zip code 62056


----------



## JOHNYOGA2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Crocus and silver maples 46142


----------



## Conchis (Feb 10, 2009)

not sure you want cultivated or not, but the earliest varieties of rabbit eye blueberries just starting to bloom at 30830


----------



## AnthonyBermani (Sep 7, 2006)

swamp maples 3/8/09 06078


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

38871,, Bulbous Buttercup , 3-12-09


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Orchid Trees*

They are in full bloom for the 93010 zip code!








Ernie


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*Bing Cherry 94519*

cherry 94519


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

38871 White Dutch Clover beginning to bloom. 3-16-09


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Dirt nettle, red maple, pussywillow and weeping willow. 3-16-09


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Skunk Cabbage: 3-16-2009 --*53711. * Checked with UW. Arboretum naturalist about this also.


----------



## DChap (Oct 19, 2005)

Apricot bloom 84637


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

3/17/2009
Greenwood, NE
68366
Some maples, elms and willows. Not full bloom yet.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Soft Maple(silver maple?) at noon. Abnormal warmth, 70 degrees, 53051. Near Milwaukee.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Bradford Pears, (full bloom) and henbit.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

19 March, 72012

Holly bloom
Oak bloom (crows foot I think is what it's called)

Both today that I have noticed since none yesterday and the bees are covering the holly!


----------



## 2ndCharter (Jan 22, 2009)

21601
03/12/2009 Daffodil
3/18/2009 Forsythia

BTW, it seemed to timeout posting the first entry, it just wouldn't post the follow-up page like it was starting to download to the browser but was still "thinking". I checked and it did add it to your database. 

I threw a SQL error trying to get that last entry posted:

"com.mysql.jdbc.exceptions.MySQLSyntaxErrorException: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near ' )' at line 1"


----------



## Show-me (Aug 3, 2007)

One dandelion.

Weeping willow.

63438


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*pear 94519*

pear 94519


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

*37130*

Apple


----------



## BuzzyBee (May 28, 2008)

*67445*

daffodils and forsythia


----------



## LBEE (Jun 4, 2008)

97502

2008

April 18	Pear
April 25	Mustard & Bitter bush starts
May 13	Vetch Starts
May 13	Poison Oak and Bitter Bush ends
June 14	Vetch Ends
June 15	Blackberry Starts
June 26	Starthistle Starts
July 10	Blackberry Finishing
Aug 29	Star Thistle fading
Nov 1	Last day of Bees bringing in pollen.



2009

Feb 3 POLLEN!
March 1	My Pussy willows blooming
March 20	Daffodils & forsythia in full bloom, Plums & Apricots just starting
Dandelions blooming, my pussy willows almost done.

Larry


----------



## BIGN (Mar 21, 2009)

White clover 3/17/09 28025


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

pussy willow Monday Mar 16, 2009
Arundel, Maine


----------



## bigbore (Feb 25, 2008)

don't know if you still need it, but

3/18/2009

red maple 
plum
dogwood

25421

earl (bigbores)
glengary WV


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Elm
60185


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*valencia orange 94519*

valencia orange 94519


----------



## rw3212 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Pine pollen*

I don't know how useful it is but I saw LOTS of 

pine pollen 

3-23-09 

30011


----------



## BuzzyBee (May 28, 2008)

*67445*

Hyacinths, dandelion


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

Daffodils popped out this morning.

98045


----------



## kbee (Mar 6, 2005)

Croccus 3/21/09 at 13037


----------



## lovettvineyard (Jun 26, 2007)

Dandelions in Jackson County, Ohio


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

beat me to it jackson ohio 45640


----------



## JOHNYOGA2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Dandelion---46143!


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Crimson Clover,, 38863


----------



## BuzzyBee (May 28, 2008)

*67445*

Chionadoxa (glory of the snow) and the bees are hitting it hard here.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*huckle berry 94519*

huckle berry 94519


----------



## aszalan (Sep 16, 2007)

redbud
3/15/09
72701

white clover
3/25/09
72701


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*blueberry 94519*

My wifes goose is enjoying eating the flowers off my blueberry bushes.


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

*37130*

Wild Violets
Wild Hyacinth
White Lilac
Tulips
Jap. Maple
Cherry (fruit bearing) just starting to open up

Crabapple (Bee working)

So many flowers blooming right now and and basically none of them have bees! Don't know what they are working for the most part. Don't see them on the dandelions or henbit which are in full bloom too! There is a large amount of spirea blooming and have not seen one bee on them.

They are working redbuds some. Red quince seems to be over for the bees even though it's still blooming and the peaches are now out which were being worked very hard.


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

*37130 - 3/28*

*Holly Bushes* - Just starting to open and the bees are all over them. Lot of hollies around the area.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*naval orange, & wysteria 94519*

naval orange &
Wysteria
94519


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

03/28/09
Pussywillow and Maple
15938


----------



## AndreiRN (Jun 13, 2008)

Acacia.
Perfect honey.


----------



## Jer733 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Blooms*

Avacado, naval orange, purple sage, Peaches mustard weed.


----------



## BuzzyBee (May 28, 2008)

*67445*

henbit


----------



## 2ndCharter (Jan 22, 2009)

Ditto on the henbit
21601


----------



## 48 degrees north (May 1, 2004)

Salix sp 55604


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

silver maple
60185


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*apple 94519*

apple 94519


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

maples 13078
crokasas 13078


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

White ceonothus started blooming late Feb; blue Ceonothus followed two weeks later. Avocados, scrub oaks, some kind of yellow thistle (the bees LOVE it!).


----------



## Show-me (Aug 3, 2007)

63438

daffodils, bradford pear, various magnolia trees and bushes, but we are going to fall below freezing again.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Creosote bush and some rape have been our main source of pollen and some nectar since the end of January 2009. I have seen buds developing on the mesquite trees, but today I saw the first open blooms of mesquite, so in a few days the bees should discover them and it will begin.


----------



## BuzzyBee (May 28, 2008)

*67445*

Cleveland pears


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

*in bloom*

bradford pear,deadnettle,henbit,(wild plum,redbud,and dandelions just starting) today is 4/3/09. Jack


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

*37130 4/3/08*

Red Tips
Purple Lilac
Pink Lilac
Holly bushes are now in full bloom
Apple Trees


----------



## BoBn (Jul 7, 2008)

03773
3/26/09 poplar (big-tooth aspen)
3/28/09 pussy willow
4/8/09 crocus


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

bradford pear
60185


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Earliest citrus just opening. 4/06/09


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

*37130 - Murfreesboro TN*

4/10

Dianthisus
Clementis (sp?)
Columbine
Spice bush


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Forsythia
60185


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

4/6/2009	Crocus
Greenwood, NE 68366


----------



## beemused (May 25, 2008)

Apricot Trees / 81301 / 2009-04-08


Tried to enter on the Whats Blooming site but got the following error msg:

com.mysql.jdbc.exceptions.MySQLSyntaxErrorException: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near ' )' at line 1


----------



## BoBn (Jul 7, 2008)

4/14/09 White Birch, Grey Birch, Quaking Aspen
03773


----------



## BoBn (Jul 7, 2008)

*03773*

4/17/09
Shadblow http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amelanchier_canadensis
Silver Maple


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

14 April 2009
Omaha, NE 68111
Dandelions

17 April 2009
Louisville, NE 68037
Henbit


----------



## Luke (Sep 8, 2003)

4/17/09
Dandelion
04043


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

4-17-09
Forsythia
02190


----------



## BuzzyBee (May 28, 2008)

*67445*

Red Bud trees


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

*bloom dates*

64429
As of 04/17/09
recently
Forsythia, dandilion, apricot, pear, plum crocus, hinbet
very soon
Redbud, peach, apple, wild plum


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

4-18-09
Massachusetts
02190

pear trees
maples trees
forsythia
japanese andrometer shrub
rhodedendrums
hyacinth


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

4/18/09 syracuse n.y
13078

daffodils
buebells
forsythia
bloodroot
primroses


----------



## kbee (Mar 6, 2005)

Apricot 4-18-09 at 13037


----------



## BuzzyBee (May 28, 2008)

*67445*

Sand Hill Plums


----------



## BuzzyBee (May 28, 2008)

*67445*

White Spirea
common violets
ornamental pear


----------



## BuzzyBee (May 28, 2008)

*67445*

gooseberries
red bud trees
cottonwood


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

4-22-09-
Weymouth, Massachusetts
02190
daffodils
dandelions
heather


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

maple, cedar, cherry (fruiting)
98045


----------



## Bear Creek Steve (Feb 18, 2009)

*Blooming Date*

4/23/09

Colorado Springs, Colorado
Elevation: 6,800 feet
Zip: 80906

Dandelions
Pear tree (fruiting)
forsythia

High confidence


----------



## Bear Creek Steve (Feb 18, 2009)

*Blooming Dates*

4/24/09

Colorado Springs, Colorado
Elevation: 6,800 feet
Zip: 80906

Sour cherry tree (Morenci)

High confidence


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

4/24/09

balsam
glacier lillies
59820


----------



## russandkendra (Apr 25, 2009)

*blooming dates in utah*

April 21 Pear Tree Bloomed
April 22 Bing Cherry Tree Bloomed
Apple tree is so close but not quite in bloom.

Price Utah 84501

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

4/25/09

Pear tree had a half dozen blooms open yesterday - full bloom today.
Apple tree is beginning to bloom - maybe 10% of blooms open.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

24 April 2009
Greenwood, NE
68366

Apples and Pears


----------



## SQUIRE (Mar 3, 2009)

4-25-09
Durango, Colorado
81301

Apples and Bing Cherries


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Poplar,, 38871,,


----------



## BoBn (Jul 7, 2008)

*03773*

4/25/09
Forsythia (for-sigh-thee-ah)
Ground Ivy
Red Maple


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

*13078*

4/27/09

dandelions
wild cherry


first honey flow


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

4-28-09
02190 Massachusetts
Kwanzai Cherry Trees


----------



## salviadorii (Mar 21, 2009)

Black Locust
Blackbrush(Coleogyne ramosissima)
Larkspurs
late Apples and Plums
Buckbrush(Ceanothus vestitus)
Lilacs

93513


----------



## thelorax (Apr 20, 2009)

*Bloom data zip 44240 date 4/26*

Trees
Pear, magnolia, weeping cherry, redbuds, crapapples (just starting)

Flowers and shrubs
tulips, daffodils, daffodils, bleeding hearts, dandelions, pjm rhododendrons, wild violets, serviceberries, creeping phlox, viburnum (just starting)


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Blackberry started about one week ago,,,
Noticed first Honeysuckle yesterday,,, 4-27 09 
First Privet blooms today,, 4-28-09 38871


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

4/28/09 13078
Pear, magnolia, weeping cherry, crabapples, boxelder

tulips


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

4/28/09
Blair,WI 54616

Noticed first field of dandelion blooming, also willow,maple,boxelder,poplar. Honeysuckle bush showing pin head blossom buds.


----------



## BoBn (Jul 7, 2008)

*03773*

4/29/09
Norway Maple
Viola
Dandelion


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

When I was loading the first yard of bees today, to move them to the loading yard, I could really smell the honeysuckle in the air.

In another yard there were a number of short shoots w/ pale pink flowers on them. I've never seen them before and the landowner didn't know what they were either. They looked like a type of locust to me. There was also a bush w/ white flowers on it.

This is in South Carolina, near Conway.

One more yard to move and then everything is ready to move north for the summer.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

27 April 2009
Greenwood, NE
68366
Dandelions
Henbit


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

May First. 2009 

Sugar Maple
Dandelion

53051


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

Apples, pears, cherries, strwaberries
white clover, dandelions, sweet william
NW MO 64429


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

first dandilions yesterday
sarvice or service berry today
little purple flowers with yellow middle (shaped like shooting stars)
59820


----------



## JP (Jul 10, 2005)

Privet, clover, blackberry, southern ligustrum, vetch, tallow budding.


...JP


----------



## Elwood (Apr 8, 2009)

Today
92397 Lilacs
92506 Yucca


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

First dandelions yesterday, 5/4/09.

58501


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

Some (not all) California Buckwheat; Lemonade berry; Black Mustard; Broom; various chapparal wildflowers


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

1 May 2009
Greenwood, NE 68366
Pears
Domestic Cherry
Wild Mustard


----------



## BuzzyBee (May 28, 2008)

*67445*

Apple
Privet
Euphorbia


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

Strawberries (finally)

98045


----------



## Bear Creek Steve (Feb 18, 2009)

*Bloom Dates*

05/05/09

Colorado Springs, Colorado
Zip: 80906

Elevation: 6,800 feet

Apple, Red Deliceous
Apple, Red Fleshed Red Hybred
Current bushes, red

High confidence


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

*64429 NW Missouri*

Willow (bees in a frenzy!!!)
Choke cherry
wild mustard
wild violets
Wild Cherry (almost)
Blueberry
Lilac


----------



## Peggy Lyttle (Apr 13, 2009)

*blooming*

27613
Tulip Poplar 04/29/09
Blackberry 04/28/09
White Clover 04/14/09


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*94519 fuzzy kiwi*

94519
fuzzy kiwi


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

13078

dogwood trees
lilacs


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Rattan vine,, 5-3-09


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

American Persimmon


----------



## BoBn (Jul 7, 2008)

*03773*

5/9/09
pears
cherries
violets
wild viburnum (hobblebush)
wild strawberries


----------



## Bear Creek Steve (Feb 18, 2009)

*Bloom Dates*

05/09/09

Colorado Springs, Colorado
Zip: 80906

Elevation: 6,800 feet

Lialac, dark purple
Gamble Oak
Black Current bush

High confidence


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*loquat 94519*

loquat 94519

Bees are all over this tree.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Apples are just starting here in the North Country of NY. 13613


----------



## Radical Bee (Feb 25, 2009)

1st week in May 09; 72040

Beginning of: Privit, Magnolia, unknown short stemmed yellow daisy
midway thru: blackberry, hairy vetch, china berry
Ending of: Buttercup, Locust, a white 'field daisy', dew berry, 

lawn clover is blooming, (dutch white and strawberry)


----------



## BoBn (Jul 7, 2008)

*03773*

5/12/09
Apple


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

noticed oregon grape and kinikinick on mothers day. also several varieties of lilly along the creeks. 59820


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

salmonberry (and lots!)

98045


----------



## Bluidshay (Apr 29, 2009)

Rhodedendron, Violet, Buttercup, Bleeding Heart

02766


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

*Tartarian Honeysuckle and Limber Honeysuckle*

Yesterday May 14 bees were working Tartarian Honeysuckle in zip 16262


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

*zip 13078*

Honeysuckle, wild strawberries


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

White Crape Mytles, Mimosas, Indian Blanket Flowers, Horsemint.

77964


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

13078
blueberries


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

*64429 nw mo*

Locust!!!!!!:applause:
Chives
Catmint
Raspberies
Strawberries
Clover white,red and I think I saw yellow also
Pine


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*93010*

12 APRIL 09
_Salvia apiana_ (White sage like the one that the Chumash Indians use.)
Location: My 30 gallon specimen plants near my door step and some local hills.
12 MAY 09
Monkshod
Ernie
93010


----------



## BoBn (Jul 7, 2008)

*03773*

5/15/09
Lilac
Spurge

5/20/09
Holly
Rhubarb


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

*bees on sunflowers*

Anyone have experience on placing hives on sunflowers(Georgia). Done it two years ago and done pretty good. Last year was not good no honey made on them. bees didnt look as good going into the fall. any suggestions thanks david


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

5/20
Black raspberries


----------



## BuzzyBee (May 28, 2008)

*67445*

5/20 Sweet Yellow Clover
5/12 White Dutch Clover
Sweet Rocket (Dane's Rocket)
Stella Diora Day Lillis
Common Chives


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

5/23 Locust in full bloom
Rain forecasted for the next 5 days straight...


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

5/23 sour cherries started today, plum tree started 3 days ago.service berries are having a great bloom this season.small white flowers all over the yard, are probably one of the clovers.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

5/23 .....the white kind of clover that grower in lawns....lots of it


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

*zip 13078*

Black raspberries 
white clover


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

hoep this unsubcribes me.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

2009 May 21
Greenwood, NE
68366
Black Locust


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

*Blooming*

Blackberries
all types of clover
some left over tulip poplar
waiting on sourwood. Hope it blooms this year.
Had a lot of rain during tulip poplar bloom. 4 1/2 inches this month.


----------



## ridger12 (May 21, 2009)

*Bloom In Sandy Ridge PA 16677*

Blackberry started blooming yesterday, 5-24-09


----------



## BoBn (Jul 7, 2008)

*03773*

5/22/09 
Tartarian Honeysuckle
Russian Olive
5/24/09
Buttercup


----------



## kbee (Mar 6, 2005)

Blackberry and Locust 5-24-09 Chittenango NY 13037


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

Wild Strawberries
Native Blackberries (Evergreen species)

98045


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

first few white dutch clover blooming.mowed about half,leaving the rest. 59820


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

zip 13078

Locust 5-24-09


----------



## mariongoose (Oct 3, 2008)

98338
Native Blackberry blooming yesterday. Invasive Blackberry has yet to bloom here.
Scotchbroom has been blooming but I'm not seeing it beeing worked at all. I'm not seeing many bees in my "neck of the woods", yet.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*pineapple guava 94519*

pineapple guava 94519


----------



## Bluidshay (Apr 29, 2009)

We've had rhododendrons since the 23rd, which is also when the irises started blooming (just a few of them, the large bearded ones).

02766


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

California Buckwheat in full bloom now
Chamise also blooming--- not sure if the bees care, though.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

27 May 2009
Greewood, NE
68366
Wild rose
Yellow Sweet Clover

This is about a week early for both.


----------



## lfnh (Mar 28, 2008)

26 May 2009
Durham, CT
06422

Flowering Kuzu Dogwood (white)
White Clover
Beauty Bush
Locust Black I think

they are all early this year by two weeks


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Asparagus is blooming. Bees are working it and getting some hunter orange pollen from it.

Knox County, Ohio
43022


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

lilacs just opened up,lots of dutch white clover,mustard is blooming in the valley but not much of it here.i picked the blooms off of the sweet cherry tree yesterday.the sour cherries are in full bloom now and it is not raining which is unusual.59820


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

30 May 2009
Greenwood, NE
68366
White Dutch Clover
Purple Prairie Clover


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Tulip Poplar started blooming today.
Knox County, Ohio
43022


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

*Early end of Mesquite honey flow*

Tucson, Arizona 85743

31 May 2009
Mesquite finished blooming

This season (2009), the Mesquite has finished blooming in my immediate vicinity this last day of May. Usually it continues blooming, in force, until the first or second week of July.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

13078

mustard, red dogwood, tree foil, flox, wild carrot


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

When does Sourwood typically bloom, I know it will be specific to the region, but around here I've heard late June. Anyone in the Blue Ridge mtns have a good answer?


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Alfalfa is beginning to bloom, and farmers are just starting to make hay.

Knox County, Ohio
43022


----------



## Kathleen (May 14, 2009)

NewbeeNnc said:


> When does Sourwood typically bloom, Anyone in the Blue Ridge mtns have a good answer?


http://www.wncbees.org/docs/reference/WNCFloweringPlantsCalendar.pdf

http://www.ncbeekeepers.org/mountains.php


http://henderson.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/ent/notes/Beekeeping/bee2.html


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

*Chinese Tallow*

Chinese tallow in the open are blooming and being worked heavily by the bees. Chinese tallow in woods is just starting to bloom but bees are not working yet. Central Part of East Texas.

Danny


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 4, 2008)

Black Locust blooming in full here in WI. 54664 zip


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*94519 mimosa, texas privet*

94519 mimosa, texas privet


----------



## BoBn (Jul 7, 2008)

*03773*

6/3/09
Mustard (Yellow Rocket)
Wild Snapdragon
Buckthorn
Dwarf Korean Lilac
Blueberries


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

*58301*

5/30

Pembina Plum

American Plum (wild)

ChokeCherry (Canada Red)


6/3/09

Lilac

Dolgo Crab

Siberian Peabush

Haroldson Apple

Fireside Apple

HoneyCrisp Apple (just starting)

SweetSixteen Apple (just starting)

State Fair Apple (just starting)

ChokeCherry (wild) (just starting)


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

*54616*

Locust started 6/1
1/4 bloom 6/3

White Dutch blossoms 6/1

Trefoil 6/1


----------



## lfnh (Mar 28, 2008)

2 June 2009
Durham, CT
06422

Multi-flora rose (wild white rose)


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

1 June 2009
Greenwood, NE 68366
Birdsfoot Trefoil


----------



## Ron B. (May 11, 2009)

*Mesquite bloom*

The Mesquite trees are just starting to bloom, June 5, hope its a good year.


----------



## BoBn (Jul 7, 2008)

*03773*

6/7/09
White Clover (Dutch)
Hawkweed
Bedstraw


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

7 Jun 2009
Greenwood, NE
68366

Sumac
Alfalfa


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

06-03-09 

Locust trees. More blooms than normal, Showier than normal.

53051

S.E. Wisconsin 




Roland


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

zip 13101 
6-3-09
Locust... 1st sited they are increasing and have not peaked in this area, although not sure of the effect of the next few rainy days will be

Berry blackberry and rasberry bushes just noticed today 7-8-09

Also basswood shows promise of good bloom...Rick


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

just returned from 8 day vacation, ninebark, indian paintbrush,ochre dogwood,scarlet gilia, the big pink huneysuckle bush,and the big bushes with yellow blooms that look like honeysuckle.also a blue flower that looks like bells, that isnt lupine or jacobs ladder. 59820 last 3 days have been rainy.


----------



## ajs32 (Apr 27, 2009)

*chemung county nectar*

anybody in upstate ny? chemung county area that could clue a newbie in on some key flow dates?


----------



## dwood (Jun 9, 2009)

June 10, 2009 - Reagan Wells, TX 78801

The prickly pear cactus flowering appears to be near its end. The yellow buffalo burr, rose vervain, mealy sage and Lindheimer's senna are in full bloom.


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

Wilkes County, NC - June 10, 2009

Sourwood flower buds starting to form out and turning from green to white. Just a few more days. Need the rain to stay away. Seems like it's rained everyday since May 1.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

06-14-09

Dutch Clover

53051 S.E. Wisconsin

Roland


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

16423
6/18/2009
Privet

For what it's worth, direct entry on the web page did not work for me. Some "error on line 1"


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

Canada thistle started blooming.
Central Ohio
43022


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

mock orange. great year for the black locust, although mine are to small to matter much.they started last week.wettest year in a while.hopefully leading to a long knapweed bloom. 59820
oh and the vetch is getting started. and the purple stuff that looks like purple fireweed.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

19 June 2009
Milkweed
Chicory
Greenwood, NE
68366


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

13078

vetch, dogwood bush and rain washing it all away

mike


----------



## kbee (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

Knapweed, chittenango NY 13031 6-22-09


----------



## kbee (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

milkweed Chittenango NY 13037 6-22-09


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

6/23/09
13078
sweet pea,wild roses, and my wife says astillbee


mike


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

6/24/09
hyssops
black eye susans (rudbeckia)
poppies
salvia
catmint
yarrow
creeping sage
hydrangeas are just starting
Massachusetts 02190


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

06-24-09

Little leaf Linden

53051 S.E. Wisconsin

Roland


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

13078 

6/24/09

sumac


----------



## Curtis (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

Sourwood? I saw it....Go figure.
24572


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

27 June 2009
Greenwood, NE
68366

Smartweed


----------



## ridger12 (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

6-25-09 in Sandy Ridge, PA 16677

Crown vetch
Sweet Pea


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

6/27/09
13078

milk weed


----------



## doc25 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

S0G 5C0
Sask, Canada
June 29 '09
Alfalfa starting to bloom.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

13078

7/1/09

napweed,yellow sweet clover, white sweet clover, thistle, alfalfa


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*milkweed*

milkweed june 26th zipcode 01247
basswood june 29th zipcode 01247


----------



## kbee (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

white sweet clover 6-30-09 chittenangu, ny 13037


----------



## aszalan (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

crape myrtle 
72701
7/4/09


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

White sweet clover 07-06-2009
Large leaf Linden (AKA Basswood) 07-08-2009

S.E. Wisconsin
53051
Roland
Linden Apiary


----------



## skflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

Wild marjoram 7/4/2009
Star thistle 7/5/2009
Basswood 7/7/2009

West Michigan 49421


----------



## ridger12 (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

Milkweed just started on 7-11-09 at Sandy Ridge, PA 16677


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

13078
7/11/09
basswood


----------



## lfnh (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

06422
07/13/2009
Jewel Weed


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

7/19/09 knapweed is just starting. borage has been blooming for a few days in the garden. 100 degrees f. and windy. hoping that forest fires dont get going.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

13078

goldenrod starting in my highest elevation apiary 1880 ft

mike


----------



## ridger12 (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

Goldenrod in Sandy Ridge, PA 16677


----------



## kbee (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

Loosesrife 7-23-09, Goldenrod 7-27-09 13037


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

Toyon in bloom.
What's left after the many southern California fires.
Ernie
93010


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

Goldenrod 7-28-09
13613


----------



## ridger12 (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

Butterfly Weed on 7-28-09 in Sandy Ridge, PA 16677


----------



## DutchBee (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

White Sweetclover and tons of it. 7-26-09
Looks like Goldenrod is close. And I have 20 plus acres of goldenrod.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

13078
7/28/09

ironweed


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

July 29th first bees on tansy zipcode 01247


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

I noticed some blooming goldenrod today.
Zip 43022 Knox County Ohio


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

8/5/09
13078
purple loosestrife


----------



## copper287 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

golden rods in bloom here.zip 35033 AL copper287


----------



## DutchBee (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

Goldenrod is starting in West Michigan, 48815.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

Hey Folks,

I'm cataloging all this data and had a hard disk meltdown in late spring. It took a while to get everything straightened out but it's back up and running now. I'm trying to catch up on entering the data so keep posting it here. It may take a few days to get caught up.
Remember, I need the plant name, the date, and the zip code, plus any comments 

Thanks
Dave


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

06825 
Goldenrod also starting here and saw the honeybees working it. 8)


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

13078
8/16/09

chineese bamboo


----------



## aszalan (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

sedum
72701
9/28/09


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

09-02-09

53051 S.E. Wisconsin

Nectar producing Goldenrod, by smell, bees on flowers, and "slop" in hives.

Roland


----------



## BuzzinBerries (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

White Snakeroot
(In the Aster family)
46158


----------



## leamon (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

Zip 46131
Goldenrod started 8/17/2009, mostly bloomed out 9/17.


----------



## Ron B. (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

Yesterday, 9/18/09, I saw the girls bringing in bright yellow pollen, looking around later, I saw Goldenrod has started blooming. Lots of rainy days in the last week or so, maybe this will be an excellent fall.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

11/15/09 Dandelions. Soft Maples are just starting to bud. This is not a joke.


S.E. Wisconsin 53051

Roland


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

I will vouche for you Roland. 11-9 my bees were bringing in bright orange and light yellow pollen. Peaked my interest so I investigated. Silver Maple is blooming. We had a false winter and the trees are confused! Zip-54616


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

Yucca, variegated
94519

just started blooming, been to cold & rainy for the bees to work it.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Please Post Your Bloom Dates!*

Mustard 94519

*Bloom Dates - 2010: *http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?237006-Post-Your-Bloom-Dates-2010


----------

